# BUGFEST 18 Feb 2012



## Karaesque1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi guys
 Just to let you know that preparations for Bugfest 2012 on 18 Feb are well underway .
Trader tables are available from £10 for your own table. You can pay online at www.bugfest.co.uk or email [email protected] for a booking form.
Amazingly, last year we had an impressive 860 visitors. It was a very busy but thrilling day.
Make sure that you are part of the success this year. If you are a smaller hobbyist who would like a smaller table, then do ring nick or Kara on 01935 433185 to discuss options.
All details will be posted shortly on the bugfest website as we confirm traders and finalise the poster.
Make sure you are there in one guise or another.
Kara 
www.bugfest.co.uk

:flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ooo, I'd like to go to this.. bit of a pain to get to though as I don't drive!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I should be there this year as it is only ten minutes from me.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I'll be there :flrt:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

where is it being held?
Cheers Carl


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Went last year, well worth the visit, came back with some gems 
Can't wait :2thumb:


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

Loads of great traders and some brilliant entertainment for the kids too.

Visit www.bugfest.co.uk to see the lineup.


----------



## Kahn (Sep 24, 2011)

I live about 5 minutes away and pass this place pretty much daily so I'll definatly be there


----------

